# How come I can't post to the insurance section?



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I seem to be able to reply to posts, but can't create a new one - am I missing something?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

strange, i can see the "new topic" button, although i do have more rights :?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

This is what I get - the new topic button is next to the search box on all the other sections:










Odd that I can reply to posts in there though.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

strange indeed, must be a permission setting issue :?

no doubt admin will be along and check it out for you

if you post your question in the off topic section i'll move it for you in the interim


----------

